# Wine rack door!



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I am new to this forum I have been reading the posts for some time . I thought I would post on of my many projects. This is a Wine rack I built that was originally a door that went into a storage area under a set of stairs. It still opens up to the storage area.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, that is frickin' cool. Can you post more images? How well does it hold up to the weight? Nice work.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is really neat! Need to hide the hinges and make it a secret passage. Quirky coolness aside, the door itself looks top notch, from design to finish. Thanks for the post, that's a new one!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Great work. Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to seeing much more of your stuff.

BTW, there was an impressive thread on this forum awhile ago showcasing some hidden rooms and secret passages by some of our members. I did a search but couldn't find it. Maybe someone can post a link.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

That is one heck of an Idea ! :thumbsup:

Those could be sold by the thousands around here.. Thats a $500,000 Idea. :yes:


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks every one for the compliments. I Have some better pictures that I will post later today. 
Bofa,
It does have 4 hinges on it so it does fine on holding the weight.
ACP,
I wanted to put hidden hinges on it but in my short search I wasn't sure if the ones I looked at would hold the weight. Maybe someone would have suggestions!
Fishbucket,
Thanks, every one likes the idea pretty well. There was an architect that saw this and is incorporating it into some of his work now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's a link*

with more links:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/sherlock-holmes-type-secret-hinged-bookcase-8824/#post109279  bill


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats nice.....Just dont slam it closed


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have hidden things in walls, and also have one more project planned for a bookcase door that opens into a hallway leading to the guest room. I planned to get some hidden hinges for it but hadn't searched for them yet thanks for that link Bill. 

I like your design NY, and would be interested to see the labels on those bottles.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That is a very cool.

Red


----------

